# Searching for Hunting Rifles



## ronaldburr (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,
I am planning to buy hunting rifles for my next hunt. I got a website *http://besthuntingrifle.org/*. If anyone has any idea about this website, please share your opinion.
Thank you


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In my opinion, this website exists to sell rifles to inexperienced hunters. The reviews on the rifles consist of gushing praise and uninformed opinions, without any attempt to actually describe the equipment in a way that would tell a person what makes it better than any other rifle. Almost every sentence would raise the eyebrows of any experienced rifleman and most hunters. Use this site for familiarization, then move on to other sources that have actually done objective testing and know what riflemen are looking for in a new product.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

ronaldburr said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to buy hunting rifles for my next hunt. I got a website *Best Hunting Rifle | The #1 Source Best Hunting Rifle Site*. If anyone has any idea about this website, please share your opinion.
> Thank you


 WHat sort of game and terrain? What are folks hunting the same locales using? Makes no sense to utilise a brush type caliber ( example .30-30) in terrain where the majority of game is 200 plus yards out.

Firearms are very much a " horses for courses" type of proposition. And don't *cheap out* on your initial purchase of rifle and glass , as regards the latter , budget as much for glass as you do the rifle , good glass makes the rifle not vice versa.

If hunting where glass is not required it is often advantageous to look to a good set of sights.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

What do you want to hunt ... varmint - big game - blended?

Typical range - 100 yards, 300, yards, 1000 yards?

Cost factor? good gun, great gun, tricked out-custom barreled-euro style-engraved.........

See, no simple answer and even we can play favorites.


Psst: Rem 788 in .243, 3x9 Nikon, Timney trigger, Boyds thumbhole, bipod. Everything from chucks to whitetail, even a PA black bear. 
But a 3 shot bolt-action is not good for close hunting wild pig let alone a .243 for much west of the Mississippi.


----------

